

Confreaks RubyConf 2009 Videos - johnpignata
http://rubyconf2009.confreaks.com/

======
icey
That's an envious turnaround time, especially given how long these usually
take to get out (I'm looking at YOU Djangocon videos), but it's only 7 out of
40+ talks right now.

~~~
kingkilr
The djangocon videos are all recorded (obviously :P) and edited, but they
can't be released for some reason. I don't have a clue what it is though :(

------
javery
-Highly recommend BERT and Ernie, cool technology and a good message (from one of the GitHub founders)

-MongoDB talk is a great intro and the auto-sharding information was news to me.

-Introducing EDD is a talk mostly about A/B testing and making it more core to the development process. Very interesting stuff.

\- NoSQL was a good intro do various non-sql databases.

\- Polishing Ruby Gems - essential if you are a ruby developer, points out
lots of issues with how developers are handling gems.

\- Worst. Ideas. Ever - Great fun.

------
cglee
Would be nice to have summaries or reviews of the talks so we know which ones
are must-sees.

------
javan
Favorites?

